
A growing number of people are avoiding news - headalgorithm
https://theconversation.com/coronavirus-a-growing-number-of-people-are-avoiding-news-139246
======
Hokusai
> The increase in news avoidance follows a Brexit-related increase in
> avoidance the UK that we reported last year.

Disengaged citizens is bad news for democracy. We need to keep engaged and
informed.

My strategy is to read well established newspapers that count with first class
writers. And to read a variety of topics even when there is a very prominent
one (Brexit, Pandemic, ...). Good writers are always a pleasure to read.

I do not watch TV news as usually music and sound create an unwelcome feeling
of urgency.

